# Food Places in Galway



## Killter (12 Apr 2007)

For dam dam dam good fish and chips go to macdonghs at the bottom of shop st. Huge portions and great selection of fish.
Another great spot is La Salsa, sweet lord  the foods good......just in case anyone wants to brave our mingin water and come out west!


----------



## foxylady (13 Apr 2007)

I have to agree with you about Mc Donaghs best fish and chips ever. Another good food place in my experience is McSwiggans. I visit it every time I go to Galway which is usually about 5 or six times a year.


----------



## carpedeum (13 Apr 2007)

*Ard Bia* above Tigh Neachtain's Pub on Quay Street. Try the healthy fry up and coffee for Saturday or Sunday brunch! There is also a very good noodle restaurant opposite Charlie Byrn'es bookshop called *Da Tang Noodle Ho*use at 2 Middle Street. We thought Ard Bia was better for lunch than *Goya's* at 2/3 Kirwans Lane Galway (the lane beside McDonagh's Chip Shop), _*but*_, the American cheescake at Goya's is outstanding!


----------



## Teabag (16 Apr 2007)

Da Roberta, Salthill. Best Italian in Ireland. Amazingly reasonable too.


----------



## jrewing (16 Apr 2007)

I love that small place that does the baked potatoes, with all different toppings. Forget the name, but go there any time I'm in Galway. Mmmmm....


----------



## inmaculada31 (16 Apr 2007)

Hello,

I was reading the post of you all and bcause I´m going holidays to Galway  ( Salthill) I was wondering if you can tell if it is expensive eating out there and if you also can recommend me cheap and nice restaurants.


----------



## kellysayers (16 Apr 2007)

most of the above are reasonable. We paid 100 euro for a meal last sat night but the wine was 28 euro of that.


----------



## Jock04 (17 Apr 2007)

There's a very good Thai/Malaysian restaurant in Salthill, just across the road from the BOI.
In Galway, McSwiggans is good, so is Cooke's. The Malt House has great food & is a little more expensive & formal. 
Busker Browne's for Sunday brunch & live jazz?
For a quick bite, Fat Freddy's on Quay Street does a damn tasty pizza.
Wouldn't argue with any of the above posters' recommendations either.
You won't be stuck for choice, and in general prices are reasonable.


----------



## sandrabing (17 Apr 2007)

jrewing said:


> I love that small place that does the baked potatoes, with all different toppings. Forget the name, but go there any time I'm in Galway. Mmmmm....


Its called Couch Potatoes and yep its amazing


----------



## danole (17 Apr 2007)

Scotties in Terryland (across from Dunnes).Gotta be the BEST steaks in Ireland!


----------



## lornie (22 May 2007)

da robertos in salthill is lovely but i have to put my number one italian as Al muretto in forster court (just off eyre sqaure) love it! monroes do a lovely pizza with your pint, and the bit of irish music to boot.


----------



## Firefly (23 May 2007)

What is Oscars like these days....have been twice, once about 5 years ago and once 2 years ago. The first time it was fab, the second it was kinda dated. McDonaghs is good enough to go to Galway especially for.


----------



## Trudee (23 May 2007)

If you go just outside Galway to Claregalway there is the best food ever in a pub/restaurant called 'The Abbey'.


----------



## Moro (23 May 2007)

Thai Garden at the Spanish Arch is always good


----------



## Nige (23 May 2007)

Firefly said:


> What is Oscars like these days....have been twice, once about 5 years ago and once 2 years ago. The first time it was fab, the second it was kinda dated.


 
I was in Oscar's last year. The decor is a bit weird but the food was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## scatriona (23 May 2007)

hi

Could anyone suggest good *seafood *restaurants in Galway city. (apart from McDonaghs though, was there few months ago and thought it was only average.)

thanks

S


----------



## sara:) (23 May 2007)

Schooners in Salthill over the aquarium is a very good seafood restaurant with great views of Galway bay & about 10 mins from city centre but worth it.


----------



## lornie (23 May 2007)

a friend has been to oscars lately and has been raving about the place, so il leave my review as soon as i can squeeze in a visit. 

those looking for seafood morans on the weir is supposed to be lovely but again iv never been.
il have to start hinting to himself to bring me out a bit more!


----------



## rory (24 May 2007)

scatriona said:


> hi
> 
> Could anyone suggest good *seafood *restaurants in Galway city. (apart from McDonaghs though, was there few months ago and thought it was only average.)
> 
> ...


O'Grady's on the Pier in Barna. Not exactly city, but close.


----------



## Moro (24 May 2007)

O'Gradys is prob best for seafood. I think Oscars is overrated to be honest. It's all presentation and the food doesn't taste as good as it looks. Ard Bia has opened in the old Nimmos at Spanish Arch and is worth a look.


----------



## Bluebean (14 Jun 2007)

Has anyone been to the place on Dominick Street, think its called Abalone?  good or bad?

Where's the best place for a group of approx 10 people to eat, with a max budget of €40 a head excluding wine?  Would an early bird be a good plan?

thanks.


----------



## jnb (14 Jun 2007)

I agree with da robertos in Salthill......this is my favourite restaurant in Galway.


----------



## Lanigano (16 Nov 2007)

Ard Bia @ Nimmos was terrible the last time i was there. Rude staff, lost reservation, bad food(when it arrived) and overpriced. Wine list was pretty good in fairness. Havent been to other Ard Bia but heard great reports. Maybe i just got them on a bad night but wouldnt go back!


----------

